# [Indian NR] Shreyas Nagananda - 6.65 Skewb average



## Hari (Jul 14, 2014)

A big improvement by him over the previous NR :tu


----------



## aashritspidey (Jul 14, 2014)

Yaay ^.^ I still remember that cube meet where u took tips from me xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2014)

Ranhza?


----------



## byliu88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dang nice job Shreyas!


----------



## Shreyas NT (Jul 14, 2014)

mix of sarah's,ranzha's and meep's but i use ranzha's turning style for 2/3rds of the solve then the polish fingertrick for U perm and then again ranzha's turning style for other cases like Z,H etc )


----------



## Shreyas NT (Jul 14, 2014)

thanks brandon!


----------



## kcl (Jul 14, 2014)

Great job, your solving looks really cool . I met you there. Keep it up!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey I filmed one of these! Gj, did you take the ball bearings out?


----------

